# Moter - another 'user' abuser of the forum



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello, Earth to Mods, calling all Mods, are you alive, do any of you read this forum?

Moter is an account posting replies on on other people's threads with dodgy links to dodgy shyTTe that will no doubt kill a 'puter

Can you guys please get rid of this account that is being used to abuse our beloved forum.

AND CAN ONE OF YOU PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE THAT I EXIST AND THAT I'M TRYING TO DO MY BIT HERE FOR THE BENEFIT OF US ALL?????


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You exist.

Apart from silly posts - am partial to a few myself - these posters are just a minor nuisance. They ain't actually real people either.

The only danger is the numpties on here that would be daft enough to click one of those links - more fool them.

You tell your kids not to speak to strangers - you tell your parents not to let dodgy looking sales people into their homes - it's only sense not to click links posted that are clearly not from regular forum members.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> Hello, Earth to Mods, calling all Mods, are you alive, do any of you read this forum?
> 
> Moter is an account posting replies on on other people's threads with dodgy links to dodgy shyTTe that will no doubt kill a 'puter
> 
> ...


Cam - try sending pm's to the mods rather than posting about the dodgy posters on here - I usually get some response from them if I do this.

If you send a pm they should get an e-mail confirmation of a it so will check their inbox. If you just post on here they have to be looking to see it (if you see what I mean)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

NaughTTy, I have PM'd Jae before about one of these, but no acknowedgement and no reply, but yes, maybe I should keep Pming also. Just wanted to ensure a report that was visible to all


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Hello, Earth to Mods, calling all Mods, are you alive, do any of you read this forum?
> 
> Moter is an account posting replies on on other people's threads with dodgy links to dodgy shyTTe that will no doubt kill a 'puter
> 
> ...


Cam, all a 'mod' can do is move, lock and delete posts, it is only Jae that has administrator rights to delete accounts. As I have said in another post though, there is a fix for this VERY irritating problem, and I have told Jae how to do it, however I have yet to have a reply.

In the mean time, please do alert a mod if you see anything (look at the users list at the bottom and see whos online), and we will move them ASAP.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

OK mate. will do

BTW, what's that overgrown VW Lupo doing under your post? :lol:


----------

